# Nappey & Their Movements



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Currently I have two French Nappeys, both with the same internals





































They are both very similar to the Parrenin HP 90, has anyone come across this movement before to be able to confirm their identity. I don't have the skills to remove the faces to look at the keyless works to look for markings, any clues anyone?


----------

